# Finally getting a Redwine foal!



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a half brother to Redwine - they are fabulous horses!! Rotspon throws a very nice modern type with good ability for jumping and dressage.

Good luck!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I just love how they look! I am hoping for a colt,but obviously will be happy with any healthy foal...lol. Thanks!


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Droooool....that stallion is STUNNING! Love the mare too! Should be a great cross.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he is, like, perfect! Congrats! You know lots and lots of pictures will be in order ;-)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Piaffe said:


> I just love how they look! I am hoping for a colt,but obviously will be happy with any healthy foal...lol. Thanks!


 The Rubenstein type is by far my favorite!! Some can be a bit long in the back and weak through the loins, but the head and neck are always stunning! I also really like the bone he throws.
Mine's dam line goes back to Cor de la Bryere so will be loosely related to your foal.. this means pictures are expected 

Any idea on what registry s/he will be elidgible for?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not sure on the registration(s) yet...I am new to that part...I will have to do some research.
Dont worry there will be lottttttsss of pics! Lol. I really think it will be a lovely cross 

I dont get to bring her home for several weeks....she has to be bred,confirmed infoal,etc. The wait is going to kill me...lol.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope you are paying the $3750 plus the $1700 breeding fee and not the $8000......


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I got a good deal on her. I am thrillllllled! Cant wait to meet her in person


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! Redwine is gorgeous! I just watched a foal of his born last night....flashy, flashy, and flashy!! From the pics Ive seen of his offspring, they are all so gorgeous! Congrats again!! Keep us updated on this!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Citrus said:


> I hope you are paying the $3750 plus the $1700 breeding fee and not the $8000......


It costs money to get a mare in foal.
8000 for that mare bred is bordering on robbery even for just the foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Really? I was thinking that the OP got a great deal!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Redwine has been one of my favorites for years! Pictures definitely a must!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

8k sounds fair for her not in foal to such an awesome stud, seems OP got a great deal. Dam is gorgeous but GOODNESS redwine is just drop dead! Should be one awesome foal! I'm so jealous and excited for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know much about either horse, but just looking the money, $8000 versus nearly $6000 is a big difference....


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Try applying all cost not counting the stud fee. You have the vet bills, ultrasounds, boarding, and etc...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes the $8000 is garunteed in foal. That's boarding, vet, ultrasound, etc, etc. The $2000 difference isn't such a huge deal. 

Congrats! Like Zeke said I'm excited for you and jealous!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am soooo excited!!!! I am sure I will be on here a ton because this will be my first from the ground up foal  I might get to go pick her up myself instead of using my shipper so that I can see Redwine in person  I really hope so!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

seems like a great deal to me! can't wait for pics.


----------



## BLily (Jul 10, 2010)

Redwine breeding fee is 1/2 price now. I was curious and clicked on the paypal button - it came up at $850 .


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

If you go and pick her up....you have to come back with some pics of Redwine! I just think he is stunning!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

what a very nice looking Stallion, The mares pretty, Good luck and congrats.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Wow :shock: I'm jealous. That is going to be one good lookin' foal! If it's a colt will keep him as a stud?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Redwine looks fabulous! I adore the Rubinstein lines! I knew a Rubinstein son who was absolutely amazing and had a personality to die for!

I'm so excited for you! You are going to have an amazing foal!


----------

